# Stihl KM130R



## zoulas (Nov 17, 2013)

Looking for Service manual, if anyone know where I can get one or if you have a pdf, would appreciate, thanks.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 17, 2013)

Might be better off in the "beg for manuals" thread.

What sort of issues you having?


----------



## urbanlogr (Nov 30, 2013)

Looking for a Stihl 031 AV service manual. First post ever. Hope i'm in the right place...
Anybody up yet??

Thanks


----------



## urbanlogr (Nov 30, 2013)

Oops!


----------

